# Diesel MPG



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

looking into getting a diesel. not exactly sure what truck but definatly a quad cab.just curious as to what kind of fuel mileage the desiel guys are getting


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

snowman91;1235605 said:


> looking into getting a diesel. not exactly sure what truck but definatly a quad cab.just curious as to what kind of fuel mileage the desiel guys are getting


That's a loaded question.Short and sweet figure 16MPG as an average figure,highway driving.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I can pull 18 MPG out of my '99 F350 with 37" tires if I drive it with an egg under the pedal on the highwway. Usually see about a 14 MPH average mixed around town and highway in the summer.


----------



## Ewsa (Aug 23, 2010)

Better milage than a gasser.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

18 empty around town, 20 highway empty. 16-18 loaded (11k gross total, which is a gooseneck trailer with car on trailer). Custom built truck but essentially its a 92 Dodge 1 ton, intercooled Cummins Turbo, Automatic overdrive, 3.07 axle gears. If you want good fuel milage opt for 3.73 or 3.54 gears. 4.10 gears are harder on fuel, and with a Cummins engine you will not like 4.10's, it keeps the engine revved out of its torque curve going down the road. 

With newer trucks yes 16 is a good average figure to expect I'd say. They have done wonders in improving stock power output, and also the emissions are sooo much different these days, but all of that only costs more fuel economy. They don't make em like they used to... Sometimes good sometimes bad...


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Ewsa;1235948 said:


> Better milage than a gasser.


This. Mid to high teens depending how you drive it and if you talk real sweet to it you can see low 20's on the highway.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

my dad's bone stock 250k mile 7.3 crew cab long bed f350 gets like 11 in town and 13-14 on highway. One time i got 17 on the way home from somewhere and it must have been perfect conditions because it hasn't happened again. He desperately needs an exhaust, synthetic oil, and dp tuner but he won't ever do any of that unless i do it for him.


----------



## matteo30 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have an 08 350 with the 6.4 and it will get 13 on the highway with a little lucas additive


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

I get about 14 in town and low 20s on the interstate going 70 mph. I have a heavy foot in town tho lol


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

08 Duramax 4 door with DPF. I see 12-13 plowing, 15-16 around town and have gotten up to 19 on a highway trip.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

03 F250 6.0L 125K With Edge juice and diesel additive. 10 plowing with 1 ton of salt. 13 around town carrying about a ton. 14 around town empty. 15.5 on highway at 80 to 90. all these are me driving like I do with a very heavy foot. I can get 18 on highway with cruise control on between 65 and 75. Look at the turbo boost. the lower the boost reading, the better the mileage. 
This is always better then my gasser witch is the same truck with 5.4L It gets about 30% less millage whatever I do. I like plowing with the gas truck better. It's alot more responsive when it comes time to drop the blade in a lot to be plowed. The diesel is better in every other situation.


----------



## dm5.9 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a 2500 ram, i get about 17-19 highway ive had a high of 22 though, and about 16 around town and about 6-10 plowing in 4wd all night with lots of backing up


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am getting around 15 city and 18-20 highway. The other night I checked it why plowing during the Feb. 2 storm. Plowed 16 hours in the city with both plows being used (9-2 V plow and 14' Ebling backblade) and went through one tank. It avereaged out according to the computer at 10.2 mpg. I thought that was great for plowing, considering the snow and the plows. Can not beat the Cummins, tons of torque and heavy enough to hold its own while plowing.


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

matteo30;1236296 said:


> I have an 08 350 with the 6.4 and it will get 13 on the highway with a little lucas additive


Ouch that has to hurt the wallet at the pump.


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

2008 F450 4x4 dump, in the summer when it was brand new the best I ever saw was 9.4 mpg. Now plowing with a sander 7.0 Of course this is what the dash reads, but its prolly close.
2006 F250 6.0, programmer, 35's, I checked last storm I put 120 miles and burned 25 gallons of diesel. Ya pretty bad, but this was basically all pushing snow, short distances between lots.
Thinking strongly about gas for the next truck.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

My ECSB gets 10-12mpg towing up to 12k lbs or when plowing heavy snow, 16-19mpg empty around town, best of 23mpg on a long trip empty, tuner cranked, fresh air/fuel filters and fresh oil change with synthetic oil. Truck also has air box mod and muffler delete.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

> 08 Duramax 4 door with DPF. I see 12-13 plowing, 15-16 around town and have gotten up to 19 on a highway trip.


You're truck must be tuned..I get 8-10 plowing 11-12 around town and 16 hwy. I know I'm not the only getting crappy mpg.

If I did it all over again I'd get a pre-emissions diesel. My truck has had issues already because of this crap.


----------



## salvage101 (Feb 10, 2011)

i do all highway driving...i got a 99 f250 with the 7.3 it has a mbrp exhaust and k&n airfilter, i will get roughly 14 mph with no load from full to empty doing all highway miles..once i load it up with the plow and a ton of salt it cuts it down a lot, hard to tell when plowing snow tho cuz im always bouncing from my truck to the skid steer so my truck also runs for 2 days straight.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

our '04 3500 DMax Dump gets 8 in the summer for lawn care and 4-5 plowing, our '00 and '99 550's - 7.3 PStrokes get 7 - 8 in summer landscaping and 3 - 4 in winter plowing.


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

I always calculate my mileage every fillup. 99 7.3 Extended Cab Long Bed. Straight piped and Tymar intake mod

Unloaded Highway - Highest I've seen is 22
Loaded Highway - 17-18
Unloaded City - Best I've seen is 17, worst is 12. Depends how you drive it
Loaded City - Average 15
Plowing - 10-12. I figure that's not too bad, because I really wail on it when I plow

It's not great, but it sure beats a gasser. I've gone 17 hours straight on less than 1 tank, but then again, it's a 35 gallon tank.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

2011 F350 6.7 crew cab short box
Highway- low 20's if under 70 18-20 if over 70
in town around 16
pulled 20' enclosed doing 70 and got 16 trailer had two mower in it.
if my wife drives it all those numbers go up


----------



## white diamonds (Jan 19, 2011)

My diesels- 2000 5.9 cummins,18-20mpg highway,10-12 plowing
(2) 2004 duramax,14 highway, 6-8 plowing
1997 7.3 powerstroke dump, highway ?,5-7 plowing 
2007 6.7 cummins dump 8-10 plowing, highway?(new)
1984 6.2 gm diesel,11/4 ton military under 5mpg(unstoppable) 
I average 160 miles(forward) per storm per truck and my farthest lot is 3 miles from my shop, although not great mileage they are better than my gassers and push heavy snow with less effort. imo you can not loose with diesels due to longevity and resale value.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Where a diesel shines is when it's working. Mileage while plowing doesn't mean much. What matters to me is gallons per hour. My 04.5 Ram , with an 8ft. boss, Cummins, and 6 speed man trans, plows for approx 1.6 gallons per hour,( even when pushing over1ft) with a mix of parking lots, loading docks, and driveways. Most people I know that plow with a gasser are happy if they use less than 5 gallons per hour.


----------



## michande (Feb 11, 2011)

I think it really depends on how much a person is traveling. Our 06 dodge pulls a three horse slant trailer all over the west. Flat land mileage is about 22 at 72mph. My Ford f250 gets about 17 but I don't even look at mileage when plowing with it because with every inch of snow it changes, just too many variables. My buddy bought a V-10 for next to nothing. People were giving those things away when fuel was high a couple years ago. Said he gets about 7mpg no matter what he is pulling down the road. Perfect for him because he doesn't travel with it. At 7mpg I would make it to about two rodeos a year and they would be close to home. 
No matter what kind of diesel you get, I would put a chip in her. They run better, get better fuel mileage, and perform better.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

jhenderson9196;1238524 said:


> Where a diesel shines is when it's working. Mileage while plowing doesn't mean much. What matters to me is gallons per hour. My 04.5 Ram , with an 8ft. boss, Cummins, and 6 speed man trans, plows for approx 1.6 gallons per hour,( even when pushing over1ft) with a mix of parking lots, loading docks, and driveways. Most people I know that plow with a gasser are happy if they use less than 5 gallons per hour.


5 gallons per hour. Back away from the crack pipe...


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a Ford f-250 gasser with a 460 in it that I would be thrilled to only use 5 gallons per hour in while plowing. I have to put 18 gallons in it every 2.5 to 3 hours.


----------



## white diamonds (Jan 19, 2011)

(5) gallons an hour is true one of my gassers is a 97 f250 redone top to bottom front to back ,has an 8' boss and v box , plowing unloaded on 1 site uses about 20gal every 4-4.5 hrs i do believe gms do a little better, dodge gassers equal or worse. gearing in each would give you some variation


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe Pinky should drop his crack pipe; or stick to what he knows.


----------



## snowbelt5 (Jan 19, 2011)

i think its funny that some of these guys get these diesels and say they get 20-25 mpg highway to try and make themselves feel better about paying an extra $7000.00 for a diesel. Anyway, i say it how it is. all my mileages are hand calculated, not looking up at a computer when my truck is driving down the highway on a 5 degree decline:laughing:. 

Hwyway, summer diesel- 70 mph 17mpg.

city, summer diesel, 14-15 mpg

plowing snow, 8- 9 mpg.

hwy, winter diesel. 15-16 mpg. 

2003 Ford F-350 6.0 diesel. bullydog exhaust, bullydog programmer on tow mode.


----------



## white diamonds (Jan 19, 2011)

While you are doing your hand calculating figure this out.25k a yr,20 mpg [email protected] per gal. vs 25 k per yr,12mpg [email protected] 3.10 per gal.Your diesel will have paid for itself in under 4 yrs. also @100,000 miles the gasser is on the down hill slide while the cummins is just breaking in! truck resale is app 30-40% greater.add the fact that some of us run biodiesel all summer for around $1.25 per gal and its a no brainer! granted diesels are not perfect for everyone they are built to work, pull and drive not just look pretty and push a little snow 4 months a yr. if that is your case buy a gasser.


----------



## michande (Feb 11, 2011)

I cannot help think that snowbelt's comment was directed at me. I have to know fuel mileage for budgetting reasons. I cannot afford to lie to myself for the sake of bragging rights at the coffee shop. But a question. I see that many of you guys are in states that salt pretty heavily. About how many years can you get out of a truck before it is rusted? Is it then worth the extra money for an engine that will go 20 years but a body will only hold out 12years? Is that something a guy even considers when looking at trucks or is it just considered part of the cost of living in that region?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

jhenderson9196;1238847 said:


> Maybe Pinky should drop his crack pipe; or stick to what he knows.


I don't know of a single gas engine that uses 5 gallons per hour. I can't speak to the old 460s, plus, god knows what shape they were in, but a properly running gas engine will use 3 or less. I personally use 2.5, (hand calculated). Those figures can also vary as well depending on type of snow pushed etc., etc.

Don't get me wrong, the pre DPF diesels do great, but to say 5 per hour is ridiculous, especially with the newer engines.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

white diamonds;1239002 said:


> While you are doing your hand calculating figure this out.25k a yr,20 mpg [email protected] per gal. vs 25 k per yr,12mpg [email protected] 3.10 per gal.Your diesel will have paid for itself in under 4 yrs. also @100,000 miles the gasser is on the down hill slide while the cummins is just breaking in! truck resale is app 30-40% greater.add the fact that some of us run biodiesel all summer for around $1.25 per gal and its a no brainer! granted diesels are not perfect for everyone they are built to work, pull and drive not just look pretty and push a little snow 4 months a yr. if that is your case buy a gasser.


You are not adding in prices of oil changes, and price of maintenance. Fuel mileage alone will not pay for an engine. Lets not forget the fact that 20 mpg is an absolute best, not everyday.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

michande;1239082 said:


> I cannot help think that snowbelt's comment was directed at me. I have to know fuel mileage for budgetting reasons. I cannot afford to lie to myself for the sake of bragging rights at the coffee shop. But a question. I see that many of you guys are in states that salt pretty heavily. About how many years can you get out of a truck before it is rusted? Is it then worth the extra money for an engine that will go 20 years but a body will only hold out 12years? Is that something a guy even considers when looking at trucks or is it just considered part of the cost of living in that region?


I would agree. It is extremely difficult to keep a plow truck looking and running good in the rust belt for the length of time you are talking about.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

There is no doubt, that you have to work a diesel and pack on the miles to make it pay. My 04 dodge has 245,000 miles on it. I am a logging contractor and sell firewood as well. I tow a 15,000lb dump trailer about 3 days a week, in addition to plowing and have kept fuel records from day one.My hand calculated average fuel mileage is 16.5 mpg for the life of the truck. You do have to consider maint. cost as well( 3 gal oil changes, bigger and more expensive drive line parts etc. As for gas motors and 5 gals per hr, don't forget big block Chevies (454 and late modle 8 litre) and V10 Dodges. They make a lot of power, but use a lot of fuel. I personally have watched my friend get 4.5 mpg ( hand calc) towing an enclosed car trailer with a 2000 V10 2500 Dodge.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

jhenderson9196;1239333 said:


> There is no doubt, that you have to work a diesel and pack on the miles to make it pay. My 04 dodge has 245,000 miles on it. I am a logging contractor and sell firewood as well. I tow a 15,000lb dump trailer about 3 days a week, in addition to plowing and have kept fuel records from day one.My hand calculated average fuel mileage is 16.5 mpg for the life of the truck. You do have to consider maint. cost as well( 3 gal oil changes, bigger and more expensive drive line parts etc. As for gas motors and 5 gals per hr, don't forget big block Chevies (454 and late modle 8 litre) and V10 Dodges. They make a lot of power, but use a lot of fuel. I personally have watched my friend get 4.5 mpg ( hand calc) towing an enclosed car trailer with a 2000 V10 2500 Dodge.


Well, I can't speak to those. I personally use a 6.8L V10 and the 2.5 or so is what I am getting. The engine works from 0 - 2k RPMs or lower, conditions depending. But with your conditions, especially with the 5.9L, I can see the engine paying for itself.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

snowman91;1235605 said:


> looking into getting a diesel. not exactly sure what truck but definatly a quad cab.just curious as to what kind of fuel mileage the desiel guys are getting


I own these trucks all diesel here's the mileage unloaded and loaded. ea. pull 24' goosenecks loaded w/approx 10,000 to 14,000 lbs depending upon project requirements.

2006 Ford F350 crew cab SRW: unloaded 19 mi. per gal. loaded 12 mi. per gal
2008 GMC 3500 crew cab dually: unloaded 18 mi. per gal. loaded 11 mi. per gal
2011 Dodge 3500 crew cab SRW: unloaded 16 mi. per gal loaded ?? installing ball this 
week then I'll hookup and know

Ford has 64,000 mi. on it
GMC has 77,000 mi.
Dodge has 700 mi.
Has anyone tried out dodges exhaut brake, looking foward to testing it on a 10% grade


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

2003 Chevrolet Duramax:

16-17 mpg highway

lows: 11-12mpg towing a 3500 lb mini excavator


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just took an '11 F350 6.7 diesel out for test. According to the dash was getting 20mpg on the highway for the 12 mile jaunt we took. Slammed the peddal and it dropped to 15. That new diesel has sick power.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Just remember, the lie-o-meter on the over head console does not measure fuel flow. It checks throttle position, percent of engine load, and other monitored parameters, then makes its' best guess. That is why no one who is serious about mileage ever makes references to them.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

Crap, my 2000 2500 silverado with the 6.0L gasser and 3.73 gears, in the winter generally gets 7.5-8.5 mpg (hand calculated) and about 9.5 during the summer, with an absolute best tank was approx 12mpg, loaded or plowing as low as 5ish mpg.... I can't wait until I get my next truck, it'll have a diesel for sure...

Matthew


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

ontario026;1240259 said:


> Crap, my 2000 2500 silverado with the 6.0L gasser and 3.73 gears, in the winter generally gets 7.5-8.5 mpg (hand calculated) and about 9.5 during the summer, with an absolute best tank was approx 12mpg, loaded or plowing as low as 5ish mpg.... I can't wait until I get my next truck, it'll have a diesel for sure...
> 
> Matthew


When is the last time you did some routine maintenance.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

it gets fresh fluids and filters regularly. It's got 156K miles on it, and I have had it since 90K miles, and it's been the same since I got it... I might not have the lightest foot, but she's thirsty....
Matthew


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

jhenderson9196;1239991 said:


> Just remember, the lie-o-meter on the over head console does not measure fuel flow. It checks throttle position, percent of engine load, and other monitored parameters, then makes its' best guess. That is why no one who is serious about mileage ever makes references to them.


jhenderson makes a valid point, We keep mileage logs in each truck. Pairing the
log with the fuel receipts gives me exact mileages for each unit.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

ford550;1239879 said:


> Just took an '11 F350 6.7 diesel out for test. According to the dash was getting 20mpg on the highway for the 12 mile jaunt we took. Slammed the peddal and it dropped to 15. That new diesel has sick power.


yes, but its still a ford!!!


----------



## TDS Landscaping (Sep 19, 2010)

ontario026;1240259 said:


> Crap, my 2000 2500 silverado with the 6.0L gasser and 3.73 gears, in the winter generally gets 7.5-8.5 mpg (hand calculated) and about 9.5 during the summer, with an absolute best tank was approx 12mpg, loaded or plowing as low as 5ish mpg.... I can't wait until I get my next truck, it'll have a diesel for sure...
> 
> Matthew


This is not unheard of and is exactly why i won't buy the early to mid 2000's 2500hd's with the gas engines, i have talked to lots of people around here who are just shocked by how bad the fuel usage is on these things.. 
I have an 02 with the Duramax and could not be happier. Good hwy mileage, best i've seen is 19 unloaded (no tuner, MN 2%bio diesel), 12-15mpg unloaded in town. Gallons per hour plowing is usually around 1.3-1.8, which is what i love.. 
At one point i plowed with a 89 F250 with the 460 and a 3 spd in it, we would run 3 - 5.5 gallons per hour fairly regularly, and that truck would always get the easiest route. When gas was over $4 a gallon a ways back we almost shut it down. We have since sold it.

Will never plow with anything but a diesel again. We wash our trucks after EVERY storm and they get fluid film twice a year. The 02 2500hd still has the factory undercoating almost fully in-tact, little to no underbody rust. Even with proper care this engine will outlast the truck. Unless you are driving cross country day after day, it seems that this is just a reality.

Thanks,
Jordan


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

i get between 6-10mpg on my 05' f350 dumptruck with a 6.0


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

ford550;1239879 said:


> Just took an '11 F350 6.7 diesel out for test. According to the dash was getting 20mpg on the highway for the 12 mile jaunt we took. Slammed the peddal and it dropped to 15. That new diesel has sick power.


can tell you from experience that you will get the 20 driving down the highway.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just throwing my 2 cents worth in, I had a 2003 Silverado crew 8 ft bed 2500HD dmax/allison with 4 inch mbrp exhaust, edge attitude and cold air intake I got 25-27 mpg at around 75-78 mph.

I wanted a new truck, traded the chevy 3 weeks ago in for a 2011 Ford f350 6.7 crew cab short bed lariat package. now I get 12-14 city and best so far at 75 mph I got 18.5-19 mpg. But I love the truck, lots of power and very quiet!! I will be towing my boat in a few weeks which is about 9000lbs. with trailer so I will see how it does with that on the back.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Run all three makes*

I run Dodges, Fords and GMC's all diesels, for local work and towing I use the GMC, medium distances 100 - 150 mi. I use the Fords, But for the long hauls from Idaho to North Dakota and back I only use the 2011 Dodges they are more dependable and I have less down time with the Dodges. I can only speak for myself but by this time next year we will be 100% Dodges. Better mileage and towing than the Fords and the GMC's we currently employ. Tried the new Fords and GMC's Returned a 2011 F350 after one week
disappointed with towing and braking ability on up and down hill grades. We are constantly
on mountain roads with the Dodges I feel I have better control of my loads.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

ken643;1289076 said:


> Just throwing my 2 cents worth in, I had a 2003 Silverado crew 8 ft bed 2500HD dmax/allison with 4 inch mbrp exhaust, edge attitude and cold air intake I got 25-27 mpg at around 75-78 mph.
> 
> I wanted a new truck, traded the chevy 3 weeks ago in for a 2011 Ford f350 6.7 crew cab short bed lariat package. now I get 12-14 city and best so far at 75 mph I got 18.5-19 mpg. But I love the truck, lots of power and very quiet!! I will be towing my boat in a few weeks which is about 9000lbs. with trailer so I will see how it does with that on the back.


WOW!!! That is 750 to 810 miles on a tank of fuel (30 gallons). I would like to see that. Is that hand calculated? Or, overhead console numbers?

I get 15 to 18 with my Cummins. Depends on the type of driving. Plowing I get about 11 or 12 pushing and traveling between jobs.

kevlars


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

kevlars;1289191 said:


> WOW!!! That is 750 to 810 miles on a tank of fuel (30 gallons). I would like to see that. Is that hand calculated? Or, overhead console numbers?
> 
> I get 15 to 18 with my Cummins. Depends on the type of driving. Plowing I get about 11 or 12 pushing and traveling between jobs.
> 
> kevlars


:laughing:


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

I do agree with a diesel getting better mileage. How ever when I bought my truck there was no reason for a diesel short trips low annual mileage and the up front cost. It's a 2004 bought in 05 now has 68,000miles on it.


----------

